# Store & Points



## Jason

Ok. For the next week we will be testing the new store feature. We will check out the performance of the server over that time, among other things.

*Points*: These will be gathered by creating posts, and replying to posts. Currently you get 3 points for a new post, and 1 point for a reply. This may change. We may also change it so some forums will give you more points for a new post, or more points for a reply or both.

*Store*: This is where you will buy things. Currently its only a Custom User Title. If we keep the store, we will be adding things such as case fans, software, tools, hardware, and much more. We will be working out a system where so many points will equal so many dollars. 

Why have we done this? We came up with this as a way to reward the regulars here, and the people who spend their time helping out here. We are trying to give back to those who are kind enough to help out.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

everyone, remember to bank your points!

(actually, why do we have a bank?)


----------



## CTSNKY

I certainly do appreciate the thought here. I very much like helping these folks and look forward to the store's future automobile offerings (maybe I'm confusing two or more threads now).

I am amused how it seems that Danrak has his "hand in the till" with his 900+ points total. It's good to be da King...... :grin:

Thanks big boss-man, j/k and am happy to help!


----------



## Jason

CTSNKY said:


> I certainly do appreciate the thought here. I very much like helping these folks and look forward to the store's future automobile offerings (maybe I'm confusing two or more threads now).
> 
> I am amused how it seems that Danrak has his "hand in the till" with his 900+ points total. It's good to be da King...... :grin:
> 
> Thanks big boss-man, j/k and am happy to help!


Yeah, I gave myself 1000 points to test some things out. I've also been donating the points out. And I will continue to donate points.


----------



## blackduck30

I like the idea also, it is excellent to see some reward because I see that a lot of people put in a big effort.
How would the store work for people O/S or will the future store be for US residents or could for instance O/S people possibly pay for there own postage by donating the postage costs via paypal ?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

i have told him many times that he doesnt need to pay me, but that prizes would be neat...

i don't mind earning prizes and things, but i am somewhat worried that this will start an epidemic of people posting pointlessly in an effort to earn points.

abuse like this can't really be tolerated, so i hope no-one does this, as it may screw things up for everyone.


----------



## kodi

I agree that some people will abuse this system and posting just to earn points .
I for one don't need rewarding for doing what i really like. I'm glad i'm not Danrak because he is in a no win situation where he can't reward the deserving without the system being abused by the greedy.


----------



## DumberDrummer

I think TSF has a reputation for being a rather well controlled forum. 

If someone starts to abuse it, you can warn them, then ban them, or whatever steps we take here....like any other spammer. 

My thoughts. Cool Feature though!


----------



## MicroBell

Great Idea like CT said..I can use a new car....LOL I do have one comment on the "Store" idea. Try and keep the prices of items in the future compeditive with what users can find on the net. The Admin of the "Other Forum" I was at...did not heed the advise of his SMODS at the time...and the store generated nothing and was phased out within 2 months.

It amazes me at how much this forum has grown since my short time here and I hope to be here a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOG time. I want that 5000 post count!!!...LOL :laugh:


----------



## Jason

I'm not sure how I will handle the outside US situation for physical items yet. I may offer those outside the use an option just to have money sent to a paypal account.

As far as prices for items go. If I spend $4 for an item, and lets say we end up with 500 points equal $1, then the item will go for 2,000 points. I'm not going to change the price, whatever my cost is, thats what it will go for in the store. 

As far as people abusing the system. Well, some people will always try. And if we feel someone is abusing the system they will be dealt with.

Again, right now the 500 points is a rough figure. We also have to see how the server load is over the week with the store installed.


----------



## Horse

Darn!! and here I sit in Darkest Africa............. no Paypal no nothing  Oh well at least everyone will be able to see I'm working...................LOL


----------



## Jason

Horse said:


> Darn!! and here I sit in Darkest Africa............. no Paypal no nothing  Oh well at least everyone will be able to see I'm working...................LOL



I'm trying to come up with alternatives. Always looking for ideas.


----------



## Don Do Right

*Donating points*

Might you set-up a way for us to donate our points to someone that has helped us? Somehow just a thank-you isn't enough for ALL the time it looks like some spend helping others(like me).


----------



## V0lt

Actually, the "donate" you see beside the points a certain user has is a link to donate to that user.


----------



## Don Do Right

thanks for the info. I just donated to the 2 people who helped me with spyware. Not alot donated as I don't have much to give. and still need some to donate when my other problem is solved. 
AND HEY!!!! I was TAXED!!! Only 2%, but still.


----------



## kodi

You could make people outside the US pay a bit more to cover Postage.I'm sure I don't mind It's probably the only wat it may work,I dont know about cash payments as some US residents will want the same and then the system falls on it's ***.


----------



## Jason

Horse said:


> Darn!! and here I sit in Darkest Africa............. no Paypal no nothing  Oh well at least everyone will be able to see I'm working...................LOL



Can you use an Amazon Gift Certificate? Or another big online store?


----------



## stretch001

if you get 3 points for a post and 1 for a reply then how come i've only got6 point? i had like 150 posts?


----------



## stretch001

now i have 8 points?

it would be cool if you did like a trust/respect points thing, like on ebay where you only buy stuff from people with goodfeedback.

i've seen many people take bad advice in forums, probably assuming the person who replies to them really know what they are talking about.


----------



## Jason

stretch001 said:


> if you get 3 points for a post and 1 for a reply then how come i've only got6 point? i had like 150 posts?


The points are not retro active.


----------



## Jason

stretch001 said:


> now i have 8 points?
> 
> it would be cool if you did like a trust/respect points thing, like on ebay where you only buy stuff from people with goodfeedback.
> 
> i've seen many people take bad advice in forums, probably assuming the person who replies to them really know what they are talking about.


its on the list. Got to see if it is feesable or not.


----------



## stretch001

oh right, what does retro active mean?


----------



## Jason

stretch001 said:


> oh right, what does retro active mean?


Basically means, we are unable to go back and count all posts before the store was installed.


----------



## stretch001

ok, so whats to stop people just post again, and again


----------



## stretch001

to build up points for cash?


----------



## stretch001

oh, you got the 45 second thing turned on


----------



## Jason

If we find people abusing the system, we will be having a talk with them. Also some forums do not count for points.


----------



## stretch001

fair enough, so while i'm talking to you, i've been wondering, what doyou have to do to be a member of a particular team here?

like tech team or security?


----------



## Jason

You can fill out an application for a team by going to the control panel (user cp) and going to group membership. You must have 100 posts in the area where you want to apply. Then the group leader and forum staff will discuss it, and I make the final decission.


----------



## stretch001

righto, thanks, i'll check it out when i have enough posts


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

stretch001 said:


> ok, so whats to stop people just post again, and again





stretch001 said:


> to build up points for cash?





stretch001 said:


> oh, you got the 45 second thing turned on


posting again and again, sorta like that?

heh.

them three posts earned you 0.012$

unless this forum here doesnt reward...

haha, i just added it up, and it's 25,000 posts per 100 bucks.


----------



## Chevy

danrak said:


> You can fill out an application for a team by going to the control panel (user cp) and going to group membership. You must have 100 posts in the area where you want to apply. Then the group leader and forum staff will discuss it, and I make the final decission.



Is there a link that will show how many posts we have in each forum? Barring a manual count, that is ... 


*edit*

Never mind ... I see the search function shows a result count.


----------



## CTSNKY

Just curious how some users have fractions of points? .75, .92, etc......


----------



## V0lt

If they bought something at the store or donated, it might have been taxed.


----------



## CTSNKY

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I knew there was money-making scheme here somewhere.....LOL


----------



## greyknight17

I like to go back to the question asked earlier, what is the bank for? Seems obvious, but want to confirm it. Any interests? :grin:


----------



## DumberDrummer

I can't seem to use it....


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

that's so if you die in room 40 at the beach, you won't lose your gold running back to it before a server reset happens.


(that was an online role playing game joke.)


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

DumberDrummer said:


> I can't seem to use it....


wow, you scared me, so i went an pulled mine out of the bank, and it still works for me.


drummer, arent you using knoppix?...

because when i use konquerer i can't use many of the link thingies either...

like the thread tools i have, they don't seem to be linux friendly.


----------



## DumberDrummer

I was using FF. Its not a browser issue, its that it says "Your usergroup is allowed to perform this action" or something to that effect.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

WaltSide said:


> wow, you scared me, so i went an pulled mine out of the bank, and it still works for me.



omfg! i spoke too soon.

i lost my 213.something points when i drew them out of the bank, and i now have only 40!

EEEP!

that sucked.

NO-ONE USE THE BANK! IT'S BUGGED!


EDIT: omfg again, i know what happened, i didnt let the bank show me that i had drawn them out, and just now when i went back to the bank it told me i didnt have any in the bank, and i had 44 in my pocket, and then i posted that^^^, and now my points showed back up.

i would think danrak fixed it for me, but it happened the second i posted it, so i don't think it was him, i think it was the action of going back to the bank.

whew.
the bank isn't bugged, but you have to go through the entire process of pulling points out, or you won't see the number displayed correctly.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

DumberDrummer said:


> I was using FF. Its not a browser issue, its that it says "Your usergroup is allowed to perform this action" or something to that effect.



oh, then i will stop asking you about it.

you'll notice soon that i asked in another thread too. :redface:


----------



## CTSNKY

I still wanna know where your "88 cents" came from. You have an interest-bearing account there?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

you know what?

it was in the bank for a few days, and i think it did earn some interest...


seriously, it was an even number when i put it in there, and it wasn't when i pulled it out.

unless i was taxed putting it in there, but 213.88 is what was in there when i went to pull it out, and i think i only had 200 in there a few days before that.


----------



## cleanx

I agree don't post things just for points. .....oops


----------



## 7843

cleanx said:


> I agree don't post things just for points. .....oops


LOL. *easily amused*

the stuff in the shop, does it all come out of D's pocket?


----------



## KiddTech

badger said:


> LOL. *easily amused*
> 
> the stuff in the shop, does it all come out of D's pocket?


It comes out of what little is left from his credit card company allows him to have.


----------



## CTSNKY

*The truck arrived!*

Oooooo.....lotsa new things to buy at the Store now!

Thanks Danrak! ray:


----------



## Jason

CTSNKY said:


> Oooooo.....lotsa new things to buy at the Store now!
> 
> Thanks Danrak! ray:


Your welcome. Wondering when someone would see all the purty little things. I should have a few other small things, TSF mousepads/shirts/mugs setup soon. Hopefully it will last until the end of the year when I can afford to get some more stuff.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

right on!

i'm aiming for that blue fan...

did anyone notice that the mouse appears twice?
must be to subliminally make people want it.

lol

anyhow, good to see the store full of good stuff.


----------



## V0lt

I noticed too :smile:

A lot of good stuff, though. I think I'll snag that speaker/subwoofer set when I get enough points. 650 watts? Insane.


----------



## Jason

One is a usb mouse and one is a ps/2 mouse.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

oh, that makes alot more sense now.

heh, i hadn't noticed that.


----------



## CTSNKY

Hey Danrak,

Just so I understand correctly, we can deposit our points in the Bank and withdraw to make Purchases any time? 

Is there any difference between the Bank and just "keeping the points in my pocket"?

When will the TSF goodies be available?


----------



## Jason

You gain %1 for having your money in the bank everyday. 

TSF Items should be soon. Just about done with the mouse pads. Still have shirts to do. Only have large right now. Also got CD Holders to do, possibly. And mugs.


----------



## CTSNKY

<tripping over himself running to the bank>

Thanks Mighty D!! :grin:


----------



## jgvernonco

I made *my* way to the bank. 1% is too much to pass up...

But I feel kinda broke, with no pojnts in my posket... :normal:


----------



## Horse

Well I need to earn all I can - Galloping at high pace to the bank!!! How many points do I need for a ticket to the States????? ray: ray: ray:


----------



## CTSNKY

> You gain %1 for having your money in the bank everyday.


So Danrak, what time of day is the 1% applied? Just for confirmation, we should see a 1% increase in our Bank totals each day after this time, correct?

I am not sure this is working properly. I have been watching my totals and not seeing a full 1% daily increase.

:4-dontkno


----------



## scott2004

this is such a great idea people, but where is my bank?

EDIT sorry i just found it


----------



## johnwill

OK, I'll bite. Where is this "bank" you're talking about? Has it been robbed?


----------



## CTSNKY

Click on the Bank via the Store drop-down menu in bar at top....


----------



## Snoopdogie187

*just an opion*

I think that you should still be able to donante points to people, but then also be able to donante to the site to buy these little "gifts" This make help to get better stuff with out such a drain on some1 elses money, i have not see this yet, but i might be wrong, so sorry if this has been used


----------



## tetonbob

Do you need to register separately for the Store? I just tried to log in with my user name and password from the forums and received an invalid username or password notice.

??


----------



## Snoopdogie187

You should not have to log in for that (not 100% sure), but check to make sure you are not going to "TSF Store", there is another link "Store" that has a sub menu on it, use that on, it is between "Calendar" and "View Posts". Try this one i am 95% sure that one is the right one *Sorry if it is not*

Please help me if anyone knowes, i have had points in the "Bank" the last couple days and it has not changed. Is this because i keep putting more in and that delays when it addes the interest or is it something else?


----------



## tetonbob

That was it. I was in the TSF store, not the Store. 

Thanks, Snoopdogie. :grin:


----------

